# Stumps (Ohio State Edition) arrived today



## Kloset BBQR (Dec 28, 2006)

What a day of frustration and joy.  I called Roadway Express this morning to see what time the smoker would be delivered.  They told me the hydraulic lift on the gate was broken and I'd have to wait until it was fixed, probably sometime next week.  That was totally unacceptable so I took off work and my son and I rented a U-Haul trailer and picked it up. I'll have to say that Stumps did an excellent job in packing it.  The toughest part was uncrating it and getting it off the trailer without scratching it but we did it just as it was getting dark.  Took a few quick pictures under the gotcha lamp so that photo's would show up.  Here are a few shots:

Uncrating the Beast!





Scarlet Side





Gray Side:





Scarlet and Gray:






Stainless Steel Trays:






Ashpan and Woodbox:





Buckeye Helmet:





I'll be cleaning and seasoning the smoker tomorrow.  Will probably do a small cook.  I'll post pics as things progress.


----------



## wittdog (Dec 28, 2006)

Very nice.....love the custom paint job....even if I dont' care for the team. :P  Can't wait to see it at Oinkfest next year.


----------



## wittdog (Dec 28, 2006)

Brians right..season it tonight and cook on it tomarrow.....


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Dec 28, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Brians right..season it tonight and cook on it tomarrow.....



I just might do that guys!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 28, 2006)

nice lookin! Go GATORS!!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Dec 28, 2006)

SteerCrazy said:
			
		

> nice lookin! Go GATORS!!



I'm a native Floridian.  My sister is a former Gator Cheerleader.  Wife is an Ohio State alum.  My mother was an alum of Miami.  I'm used to these Ohio State Florida battles but to keep the peace at home I've got to say

Go Bucks!

BTW Stumps made a Florida Gator version of the GF 223 earlier this year.  It looked really nice!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 28, 2006)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> SteerCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just said that to get to Woodman........I hope he reads it then cries because he knows his "THE" Ohio state buckeye's dont have a chance....


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 28, 2006)

That is one great cooker there Dallas, though I can't say much about it's appearance. Let's see some smoke comin' from that stack.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Dec 28, 2006)

Soon Bruce, Soon!  

Thanks!


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 28, 2006)

Lookin' good Dallas Congrats!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 28, 2006)

You don't deserve that.


----------



## cleglue (Dec 28, 2006)

Kloset,

Congratulations on the Stumps.

Yesterday a friend from another BBQ forum drove from North Carolina and picked his Stumps up (1000 miles round trip).  He seasoned it today I believe.

I guess I should have been better this year!


----------



## The Missing Link (Dec 28, 2006)

looking good dallas!


----------



## Griff (Dec 28, 2006)

Way cool smoker.

Griff


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the comments.  Yes it is a GF 223.  Griff, this one is a double walled insulated smoker.  It will cook in any weather.  Perfect for Alaskan and Cleveland winters!


----------



## Woodman1 (Dec 29, 2006)

I want to see the picture of the look of utter joy on your wife's face when you uncrated it! No doubt it was similar to the look on my wive's face when I came home with the 18" subwoofer cabinet for my amplifier "stack!"


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Dec 29, 2006)

LOL!  She thinks I've gone over the edge on BBQ.  I may have some splaining to do when the next smoker arrives in 2 weeks! :roll:


----------



## DaleP (Dec 29, 2006)

Nice Stumps. Very nice.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Dec 29, 2006)

Great looking smoker you got there. What's the first cook, ribs?


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Dec 29, 2006)

I've got a standing rib roast in the refrigerator ready to go!

Just started seasoning the pit about an hour ago.


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 29, 2006)

Gonna' need pics Kloset


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Dec 29, 2006)

Bacon grease!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Dec 29, 2006)

*First Signs of Smoke*

Just an hour into the seasoning process.  Here's the first pic!


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 29, 2006)

Gonna' be smelling good around your place today


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 29, 2006)

You might as well put a roof over all those cookers back there.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Dec 29, 2006)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> The only thing missing from that pic was the Jed.



The Jed has it's own house Mike!  Too big to store at home.


----------

